# gcc-config + /etc/init.d/functions.sh

## schmidicom

Erst vor kurzem musste ich feststellen das gcc-config nicht mehr funktioniert weil die Datei "/etc/init.d/functions.sh" nicht mehr existiert.

```
# gcc-config

/usr/bin/gcc-config: Zeile 18: /etc/init.d/functions.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

gcc-config: Could not source /etc/init.d/functions.sh!
```

Und so weit ich das erkennen kann liegt es daran das openrc von "emerge --depclean" vor längerem deinstalliert wurde. Das an sich stört mich eigentlich weniger denn ich benutze systemd und kann daher auf openrc verzichten.

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist das solch elementare Tools wie gcc-config nicht an sowas angepasst werden!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wie soll ich jetzt die GCC Version wechseln wenn das mal bei einem Paket nötig sein sollte oder ein generelles Update von GCC ansteht?

----------

## renegart

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Erst vor kurzem musste ich feststellen das gcc-config nicht mehr funktioniert weil die Datei "/etc/init.d/functions.sh" nicht mehr existiert.
> 
> ```
> # gcc-config
> 
> ...

 

Über das Problem bin ich gestern auch gestolpert.  :Sad: 

Die einizige Lösung ist, das openrc nachzuinstallieren. Kaputt macht es erst einmal nichts, muss aber von den Devs gelöst werden.

----------

## Josef.95

Schaut dazu auch im Bug 373219  und den dort gelisteten blockierenden Bugs.

----------

## schmidicom

Wie diese Blocks zustande gekommen sind verstehe ich jetzt echt nicht.

Was hat Beispielweise die Stabilisierung von Gnome 3.8 (was sich sicher noch SEHR lange hinziehen kann) mit der "/etc/init.d/functions.sh" zu tun? Und wenn diese Datei für so viele Gentoo-Tools so wichtig ist was zum Geier hat diese dann in OpenRC verloren?

----------

